# Dodgy View - Occasionally



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

I think some of the adverts are causing issues with the view on my iPhone when viewing in safari. Running iOS9


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Tis fvukin me right off mate!!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Verno said:


> Tis fvukin me right off mate!!


Looks like it's the bottom TPW advert. TPW have enough reps, they don't need to piss me off more by wrecking the site format!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> Looks like it's the bottom TPW advert. TPW have enough reps, they don't need to piss me off more by wrecking the site format!


Yes mate i think it's defo the bottom ads. Why do we need adds at the bottom now??


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Verno said:


> Yes mate i think it's defo the bottom ads. Why do we need adds at the bottom now??


Because some people spend most of their time looking at the bottom?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ad blocker plus :thumb:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

That's underhanded marketing techniques!!

Bugger!! Missed the quote!!

@superpube


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Under the belt, maybe



Verno said:


> That's underhanded marketing techniques!!
> 
> Bugger!! Missed the quote!!
> 
> @superpube


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Ad blocker plus :thumb:


For safari on the iPhone?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> For safari on the iPhone?


x2??


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> For safari on the iPhone?


On safari I find a Jeep better!

iphones are [email protected]


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> On safari I find a Jeep better!
> 
> iphones are [email protected]


Thanks.

my iPhone sends texts, makes calls and let's me browse the Internet. Plus update my fantasy football team.

Not crap to me. Your opinion is like an orgasm.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> Thanks.
> 
> my iPhone sends texts, makes calls and let's me browse the Internet. Plus update my fantasy football team.
> 
> Not crap to me.* Your opinion is like an orgasm.*


TY

I have this effect on bitches


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> Not crap to me. Your opinion is like an orgasm.


Once I've had mine, I don't care about yours


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> Thanks.
> 
> my iPhone sends texts, makes calls and let's me browse the Internet. Plus update my fantasy football team.
> 
> Not crap to me. Your opinion is like an orgasm.





Natty Steve'o said:


> TY
> 
> I have this effect on bitches





DappaDonDave said:


> Once I've had mine, I don't care about yours


LOL I'm writing this s**t down for future reference!!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> Once I've had mine, I don't care about yours


This is where me and you differ...I am very un-selfish sexually. Hence all of my happy bitches.


----------

